# My first try at making bread.



## h2so4ca (Mar 22, 2014)

I have never tried making bread before but I have several friends that are all experienced bakers.

So they directed me to this recipe for my first attempt: http://annastable.blogspot.com/2011/01/rustic-artisanal-no-knead-bread.html

So I gave it a try today and I have to say it was as easy as they said it would be and pretty darn tasty to boot.

Here is my first loaf.













photo.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 22, 2014






As a matter of fact I have a second batch resting to do another one for Sunday morning.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice looking loaf.....  Thumbs Up   ....  congrats.....


----------



## smoking b (Mar 22, 2014)

> photo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I'd sure eat it


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## h2so4ca (Mar 23, 2014)

So this morning I made a second loaf because we ate all of the first one. 













photo.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Mar 23, 2014






I think this one is even better.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2014)

OK     OK         Time to stop......    I do not want to read tomorrow, where todays was so good, you made a batch of fresh Dungeness crab chowder and had to hollow out just one more newly made loaf of bread to put it in....  that would be mean and only a rotten person would do that.....   and don't take pics....   :biggrin:


----------



## wade (Mar 24, 2014)

Where did you bake it? A Weber kettle using indirect heat is great for baking bread. Gives the crust a nice wood smoked flavour too.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 9, 2014)

h2so4ca said:


> photo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.  Please PLEASE show us a photo of the crumb.

Bread anatomy:

1. Crust

2. Crumb (the interior).  The crumb is either open or closed: big or small holes

3. Ear which is formed next to the slash.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

OK.  I've baked lots of bread, but what is an Ear??????????  Never heard of it.

Gary


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 10, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> OK.  I've baked lots of bread, but what is an Ear??????????  Never heard of it.
> 
> Gary


*The ear.  *Reread my previous post.  8)


----------

